# SCH Bitework repost of thread



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

That was pretty funny... sorry...I just checked my youtube, and saw it was only viewed 3 times. I was like DAMN, I know I am not everyone's favorite person, but at least thought some people would watch it...

Vid of some tug/bark work...(only included it because I watched it and realized that the neighbor came out and did not even look my way once, and I just moved in a couple weeks ago..his wife came out with their dog too a little later and told me I have a "good dog" I am not used to having neighbors ignore "weird things" I do with dogs, but then again I am pretty sure they are not citizens either, anyhow they are nice people and it was refreshing not to get a stink eye...)

And first "official" SCH session in bite work..we did a little blind work one day a few months back. Haven't used a sleeve in months, I KNOW there is conflict..I KNOW the dog and I have a lot of work ahead of us...Hopefully Steve can straighten things out...Thanks Steve ( I know I am FAT too)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn0OuUVI548


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

nice! so that was his first experience in the blind or on a stranger for the hnb?

t


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice video.

The neighbors probably think your nuts. I can imagine it was early on a Sunday morning. Nice and quiet and then you come out with your dog.... LOL

I don't like to do the bark for a tug because #1 my dogs are both high drive and #2 I don't want to accidently give them mixed messages during a trial and have them start barking at me. I have seen dogs do this to handlers/ also my TD uses this method to keep his OB drive up. It works for him. I am not sure what you were trying to accomplish though? 

When you get to the part where you are sending the dog into the blind the dog goes in 2x's and is dirty both times. The 3rd and final time he is clean. I would be worried about that. Is there any one who can work your line near the blind? Otherwise great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> nice! so that was his first experience in the blind or on a stranger for the hnb?
> 
> t


no it was not HER first LOL..

we did blind work. on a different day a couple of months ago...I got the dog barking, but this is not the first time with another person...probably like the 4th or 5th..only second in the blind though

this is the first "official" sch training sessions, since I decided making a go at it...

I think that for me personally and this particular dog, it might be like trying to shove a square peg into a round hole...dog is two...no sch foundation....not the best type of dog for the sport, but we are gonna try.

here is vid of first time blind session...which I think was better...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-pFbDKuvY4


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i like that dog ..... good luck with her ... that is a huge tug though ..... < yea thats all i got


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I dont want to hear it, no excuses Joby, I got a very driven and bullheaded bulldog at two that I am working towards a title..... If we can do it, you can 

t


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Nice video.
> 
> The neighbors probably think your nuts. I can imagine it was early on a Sunday morning. Nice and quiet and then you come out with your dog.... LOL
> 
> ...


I basically was just trying to refresh the barking...I am worried about the dirtiness, and a 100 other things...but we just started...The dog is 2 has not had any schutzhund foundation. Between her and me it's gonna be like pounding a square peg in a round hole...the first time we did it months ago the dog was cleaner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-pFbDKuvY4 

...We should probably go back to a line for a few to clean it up, since it has been so long...this I imagine was an example of moving to fast...but even though the one other time we did it she was cleaner..but that was when I was working on it...then we did months of suit work...so got to go back...I'm pretty sure this was a "test" to see how it would go...

I do not know about SCH much at all, I imagine the helper will determine whether or not he can correct the dirtiness himself...maybe next time I'll see if he wants the remote...or go to a line...
thanks for the input...really I appreciate it...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i like that dog ..... good luck with her ... that is a huge tug though ..... < yea thats all i got


LOL I got smaller ones too. thats the only one I had HERE...Not gonna do anymore of the barking myself. just work on outs, OB and tracking.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Good video! I was a little uneasy at first though lol. You were holding the tug right at your family jewels lmao. A quick misbite or the always fun paws to the crotch, would have made you money haha.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Good video! I was a little uneasy at first though lol. You were holding the tug right at your family jewels lmao. A quick misbite or the always fun paws to the crotch, would have made you money haha.


speaking of paws to the no no spot ... i got dropped right in front of the pop warner football team by my house the other day ... i was playing tug and POW ... i tried to stay standing, but it was a clear shot and i had no chance .... man one of the worst feelings in the world ... think i'm tearing up now! MAN!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Joby- so that is not your normal training helper. It can explain alot. His movement is definately different. 

Good luck.

Julie


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks

nah jewels are a much smaller target than the gut...which HAS gotten bit a few times..

i LOVE the dog, she is a PITA though for sure...always testing me...
her favorite thing is too slam into me on the recall/place...which I trained wrong for SCH of course...flip finish...so its like barrel towards me..jump..use me for something to bounce off off to finish the flip....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby all and all, I thought she was doing alright for the second time especially with the fact of months in between. You guys will click don't worry and have fun. One question though what drug you away from PSA and decided to go to SCH.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a nice dog!

Good suggestions in prior post. I think you should stop running the blinds and really teach the guarding. Once that is done then go back to the blind work. Also you should teach the dog to go into the blind on the same side every time.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Joby- so that is not your normal training helper. It can explain alot. His movement is definately different.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Julie


no that is my normal training helper...the dog does not like the sleeve that much, suit dog. not real calm...not the best dog for SCH..got a lot of work to do...we have just been doing other types of work....suit work, muzzle fighting, and hidden work...with my dog...not sleeve...not sch...this is something I decided to try to do within the last couple of weeks..

i did notice he worked my dog way harder and way different than the other dogs. i am sure whatever he is doing different is based on my dog, he's knows the dog well...she does not like sleeve all that much..if you work her harder the grips are way better, if you work her soft, she shifts and starts trying to find the man, usually towards the elbow..we used to do 3-5 minute bites on a suit before swtiching to the 5-10 second bites on the sleeve.

what is different? the fighting and kicking? LOL 

He does know what he is doing as far as SCH goes, has decoyed about 20 national events and was part of a club (OG Wisconsin) that was very successful before it disbanded, so I will mostly leave it in his hands...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> That's a nice dog!
> 
> Good suggestions in prior post. I think you should stop running the blinds and really teach the guarding. Once that is done then go back to the blind work. Also you should teach the dog to go into the blind on the same side every time.


thanks chris...will do...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Joby all and all, I thought she was doing alright for the second time especially with the fact of months in between. You guys will click don't worry and have fun. One question though what drug you away from PSA and decided to go to SCH.


the group has been taken over by sch people, since steve let it out that he is training openly now...figured I would conform to the group, give it a try...learn about the sport...I was the only one doing suit work there...besides the decoy's dogs.
WILL be a challenge for sure...I am trying to learn to love it...so is the dog..LOL

her and me would rather do tactical tracking instead of FST.
rather do muzzle fighting, and suit work and hidden sleeve work, but I am committed to trying it...

I figure going back to previous type of work will not be effected by the sch stuff...dog goes back to foundation, which is not sch...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> the group has been taken over by sch people, since steve let it out that he is training openly now...figured I would conform to the group, give it a try...learn about the sport...I was the only one doing suit work there...besides the decoy's dogs.
> WILL be a challenge for sure...I am trying to learn to love it...so is the dog..LOL
> 
> her and me would rather do tactical tracking instead of FST.
> ...


Gotcha fella, well good luck with it and enjoy yourself as well as the dog.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> no that is my normal training helper...the dog does not like the sleeve that much, suit dog. not real calm...not the best dog for SCH..got a lot of work to do...we have just been doing other types of work....suit work, muzzle fighting, and hidden work...with my dog...not sleeve...not sch...this is something I decided to try to do within the last couple of weeks..
> 
> i did notice he worked my dog way harder and way different than the other dogs. i am sure whatever he is doing different is based on my dog, he's knows the dog well...she does not like sleeve all that much..if you work her harder the grips are way better, if you work her soft, she shifts and starts trying to find the man, usually towards the elbow..we used to do 3-5 minute bites on a suit before swtiching to the 5-10 second bites on the sleeve.
> 
> ...


Plus he's a lefty! Very different for me I had to watch it a couple of times before I put my fingers on it- duh ](*,). Very cool though.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

DOH! Julie. 

Joby, I like that dog of yours. From the various videos you've put up of her, she seems pretty versatile honestly. I like that. She'll do just fine in SchH.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Plus he's a lefty! Very different for me I had to watch it a couple of times before I put my fingers on it- duh ](*,). Very cool though.


...I never even noticed...LOL I am sure he has his preference, especially if working a trial or ...but we use right and left arm..I have seen him catch long bites with either, and I have seen him use either with the stick...I'll have to ask him..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby, I'd bet money that he's an ambi-left hand dominant - if he wasn't I'd be real surprised. Based off what you said it sounds like he's able to use both pretty well and it's usually the case that the person is left hand dominant when they're capable of using both arms and legs almost as equally as well on both sides. I'm left handed and I find that my fine motor skills are dominated by my left hand, but the power comes from my right hand. Even still I do a lot of physical things with either hand or foot, neither seems to feel markedly better either way.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You don't have to know that much about Schutzhund when you get a great training helper, Steve will coach you along.
Your dogs bite looked good I'm no Dutch expert but the ones I've watched trainer keeping them busy wile on the arm and poring the coals to them seems to keep the growling down and the bite quiet and full. There a odd dog for Schutzhund but if you got a training helper that knows how to work with them and what to do with them they will polish up nice and put on a great show.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Steve can use either arms if you want just some simple bites or just some target training. If you want serious trail work he is going to give you left because that is his strong arm. I have never known a more dedicated person to dog training (any style) then Steve. You are lucky to have him.


----------

